# Hi! completely new and want some advise.



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello there,

I may be frowned upon as I do not yet own a TT, but I feel the need to ask a few questions before purchasing such a vehicle.
The initial thing that draws me to the car is it's obvious looks and sheer performance power.

I'm more a fan of the Mk1 over the Mk2 simply due to the dashboard design and the ability to purchase body kits that easily fit, giving the car a much angrier look.

I am able to purchase a TT at the end of this year when my insurance renews(second year driving) and I've worked out that I could afford to run the 225BHP modal.

The one thing that is worrying me is the fact I'd be purchasing a '06 plate car that would have around 30-60 k mileage on the clock. From reading on this forum for the past few weeks I've seen that the mileage where things start to go majorly wrong with lots of replacement needed is in the 60-80k mark.

Can anyone put this fear to rest?

Many thanks, Vince.

quick edit: I'm currently the proud owner of a 2010 Toyota Yaris boasting a whole 998cc. XD


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Vince, Welcome to the TTF. So much depends how it's been used. Don't let that mileage put you off.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
V6 manual has less issues but may cost more on road tax if its registered after march 2006 and £225 before.
60k on a 225 will need cam belt doing.
Steve


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

Due to the fact I've only been driving just over a year, the 3.2 option is unfortunately completely out of my price bracket.

it'd be the 1.8 Turbo (225)

As previously mentioned, the bracket for things going majorly wrong seems to be the same bracket of car I'd be able to get. Withthat in mind, what sort of costs would I face if the doggy mess was to REALLY hit the fan mechanically?

Regards, Vince.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Vince,welcome to the forum


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome.i think with any car,some things may go wrong at some point.get the car checked over and enjoy.if you do happen to have any problems then these guys will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Vin.Chenzo said:


> As previously mentioned, the bracket for things going majorly wrong seems to be the same bracket of car I'd be able to get. With that in mind, what sort of costs would I face if the doggy mess was to REALLY hit the fan mechanically?
> Regards, Vince.


Hi, A bad TT can be a money pit, *a good TT is a wonderful car,* so do your research well & an independant AA/RAC check is well worth it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Welcome.
> V6 manual has less issues but may cost more on road tax if its registered after march 2006 and £225 before.
> 60k on a 225 will need cam belt doing.
> Steve


I'm pretty good with my hands so I'd be more than happy to take anything apart with the correct part to replace it with.

I've previously mainly worked on motorcycles and the odd mates car. I spose my main skill is worrying/over thinking, meaning I do a thorough job.

I spose I need to be able to trust the TT to deliver day to day reliability.

can this car deliver without me having to take out a mortgage?

P.s your turbo thread has kept me entertained for a while now. 

Regards, Vince.


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Hi Vince,welcome to the forum


Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome mate

Have a word with Neil in the link in my sig his cars come with 12 month warranty (shameless plug for my buddy)


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

hi pal, welcome!!! i had a massive problem with insurance when i brought mine about 3 months ago being only 19 at the time and only driving for a year! same as you i perfered the mk 1, i thought if i was going to get one it might as well be the 3.2 v6 as the 180 or 225 were so common! eventually i got insured quite cheaply and there was not much difference with pricing between the 225 of v6. hope you enjoy what ever one you get as they are all lovely! but when your looking test drive the 3.2 too as i bet you'll fall in love with it!!!


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

Jamie-V6 said:


> hi pal, welcome!!! i had a massive problem with insurance when i brought mine about 3 months ago being only 19 at the time and only driving for a year! same as you i perfered the mk 1, i thought if i was going to get one it might as well be the 3.2 v6 as the 180 or 225 were so common! eventually i got insured quite cheaply and there was not much difference with pricing between the 225 of v6. hope you enjoy what ever one you get as they are all lovely! but when your looking test drive the 3.2 too as i bet you'll fall in love with it!!!


If you don't mind me asking, how much was a yearly quote for fully comp on the v6 version?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-Audi-TT- ... 3a7d52c1f4

Looking at things like this now, the problem is I'm struggling to get a quote below 3 grand.

The 225 version was throwing fully comp quotes at me for around £1,400. That's with a full body kit, flutter valve and sound system cover.

3g's is far too much IMO.

Too much for me.
Any advise?

Rgds Vince.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, no problem mine is just under 2k a year with a few mods pointed out. tbh tho i supose it depends on personal prefrence but i personally would never buy a car thats got mods on it unless all paperwork and recipts are provided, that one your looking at is lovely but take you time and make sure its the right one for you because there are some bad ones out there and if stuff going wrong it can be pricy, there are some bargins too.


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Hi, no problem mine is just under 2k a year with a few mods pointed out. tbh tho i supose it depends on personal prefrence but i personally would never buy a car thats got mods on it unless all paperwork and recipts are provided, that one your looking at is lovely but take you time and make sure its the right one for you because there are some bad ones out there and if stuff going wrong it can be pricy, there are some bargins too.


I plan to wait till the end of this year so I have 2 years no claims and that will hopefully drop the price down a bit.

I'm looking now to get an in-depth idea on the costs. I have no issue Getting a decant example of a version that makes sense and garaging it until insurance renewal date.

Do you drive yourse every day? If so, how many miles do you genuinely get out of the cash you stick in the tank? I don't expect 3.2 litres of performance is too forgiving..

Regards, Vince.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Vin,

I would second what others have already said (but I need to earn some points so I can view the forum in its entirety!) with regards to getting an inspection done first. I've just purchased my first TT ('02 225) and had the same concerns as yourself (albeit for an older car) and for the £170 it cost me for a comprehensive report I do sleep well at night. 
It's not going to tell you if the car has been driven hard in the past, but it will give you peace of mind, well it has done for me.

As with any car, parts will fail. Prevention is better than cure so make sure you get one with a FASH and if no very recent cam belt change - then factor that into the price. I think the moto for buying a TT is, "Spend your hard earned cash with your head and not your heart."

Good luck with your purchase and I hope you find the one you want soon.

ATB,
May-Z


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

I use mine a few times a week, not every day purely because of the cost of fuel to run it, depends how you drive it pal tbh. If you stick it in drive and go easy you will get 30 to 35mpg but if you like me love the sound of putting it in sport mode, you won't get far on a tank at probs around 14mpg lol but the sound is better than any radio


----------



## Vin.Chenzo (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the information guys

I think I'm leaning towards a 3.2 DSG on a '05 plate.....

The response on here is very warm and friendly.

I can't wait to be a full member...

Regards, Vince.


----------

